# Finally a couple pics! Arctic Cat 500 4x4!



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Well kinda. You have to look at my photo gallery. I can't seem to get them on here.. Hope you like it as much as i do!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Damn handsome ATV. Not sexy like my King Quad, but ....

So, what all did you get with it? I see the winch, did you get a blade? Have you got it stuck yet? I got mine out this morning and started grading the drive. I will get some pics of the grader I made if the wife gets home early enough with the camera. I need to make it wider, but it has done me well for 8 or 9 years.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pic!

I got a winch, heavy duty front bumper, heated hand grips and a 60" county style plow. Whick I have to say is amazing! I didn't realize how much snow this thing will push!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Yeah, good move on the county plow, those things are the shiznit. The regular plows are great, but it is sooooooo nice to just watch that snow fly way beyond where a standard plow would push it.


----------

